

Show HN: What you are supporting when you spend? - soggypopsicle
http://www.ethicalbarcode.com

======
soggypopsicle
I've been working on this for over a year. The app lets you scan product
barcodes to find out how the brand and its owners were ranked by non-profits.
The goal is to educate consumers and raise money for charity.

------
jtheory
This looks cool -- what else in already in this space, and how does your app
compare?

Next: revenue model? It seems to be free for now, right?

Unfortunately my phone doesn't seem able to install it (I was curious if it'd
work at all outside of the US, but my phone is indeed old and low-end):

    
    
      This app is incompatible with your device.
      SFR Samsung GT-S5839i

~~~
soggypopsicle
The low end part should be an issue but I have it limited to north america
since my product lookup system is focused there and I don't know how well it
will preform in other areas.

Competitors are: [http://wegreen.de](http://wegreen.de),
[http://www.barcoo.com/](http://www.barcoo.com/). Similiar are:
[http://www.goodguide.com/](http://www.goodguide.com/),
[http://www.buycott.com](http://www.buycott.com) .

We are different in that we focus on the company ownership hierarchy rather
then the individual product. This helps you use your buying power to support
companies that share your values rather then just the green washed subsidiary.

Also our closest competitors are non-north american.

------
walden42
Interesting concept. Would be nice if you could either slow down the slider or
put a pause button, since I can't read the contents fast enough.

~~~
soggypopsicle
Thanks for the input, I'll slow it down on my next push tonight.

------
stevedreams
Not able to download it here in the UK.

~~~
soggypopsicle
Sorry, its north american only right now. After we test the database out in
other regions we may open it up more.

